# Help needed, possible brick



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been using android phones for a long time, and used odin before, so I have no idea what is going on here. I was attempting to root my phone using the downloads and info in the sticky here, and now my phone won't turn on. I put the phone in odin mode, it was detected, i flashed the bootchain (step 1) in the PDA section, the screen went blank, odin said "Reset" in the first box, and sat there for a long time. Then it said pass, but there was still nothing on the screen. I waited a bit, but eventually unplugged it and tried to turn it on. I can't get any button combination to work, no recovery, odin mode, or normal powerup, no response if I plug in usb or the charger, the only thing I can get is if I plug the charger or usb in with no battery, the red light will come on for about 15 seconds, then go off. I really am afraid I bricked my phone somehow the first day I got it, and now I'm leaving on a business trip tomorrow and need to get this sorted tonight.

Am I out of luck, or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

no need to be alarmed. continue on with the steps. Once you flash the kernel you'll get your screen back. same thing happened to me.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Problem is Odin won't even see the phone anymore, so I can't flash anything else...


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

still no button combinations work? no download mode? sounds like a brick yes... but i reserve the right to be wrong if thats the case


----------



## hereticg0d (Sep 20, 2011)

Could possibly have a dead battery. Make sure its charged or borrow a replacement with good charge. Can't believe it would be bricked unless you flashed from another carrier and I've done that in the past and come back from the dead.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## jayRokk (Feb 23, 2013)

If your device won't turn on at all it is completely bricked.

A soft brick will usually just boot up to splash screen and turn of or just bootloop.

The next step i would do is buy a USB jig from eBay (50¢ - 1$) and try that. If it doesn't work, send it in for JTAG service.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

